# Working with Non-profit organizations



## bmcs1972 (Oct 10, 2007)

Can you open the lines of communications in how to work with non-profit organizations. Most of our business is small businesses and schools, but when your trying to break into the non-profit arena what are some things to take into consideration? Are they looking for mostly donations? What are some things that have worked for you.
Thanks


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Brian.. we do alot of work for a few not for profit oganitations.. basicallly in my experiance they are just like working with any other big company... For example we do alot of work for the american cancer society.. We charge them the same rates we charge any one else.. Most big organizations like that have a working budget for things like banners, signs and shirts.. and they are just basically looking for the best bang for their buck.. like any one else.. I know at least here.. the indivual chapters tend to buy locally.. If its a organization we believe in.. we have at times donated.. but not product.. we will write a check and its totally seperate from the order they have given us..
Like this.. say they need 10 banners.. and order them from us.. we make the banners.. and are paid.. .. we then have at times made a donation back to the local organization.. but never at the same time or make it seem like its related to them giving us an order.

The big organizations like this are really just businesses.. only differance being is that there are not owners that make money.. The people you would deal with are usually not volunteers but paid employees, doing their jobs.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

We have had the same experiences as Susan, but we deal mainly with smaller organizations.

We find that they may asko for a donation of time or an item for auctions, etc...and we do donate shirts or sweatchirts on occasion.

We try to work with the organization as best we can, but we do not have a different pricing structure for them. Every customer falls under the same pricing.


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

same here, our price is our price however, if it's a big order and they are wishy washy, we tell them they will have a 10% non profit discount to help us build that network because non profits often order tons of shirts in a year.
Your best bet, getting into them, call, set up meetings and ask your existing clients if they network with any large non profits. If so, name drop...when we print for so and so , the marketing director for so and so...you get the hint, that will open the door for them to call their network aquitance for a referral which often times nails it!
Good luck.
This is my year to build our share f the market with large non profits, I'll let you know if I stumble upon other tips.


----------



## bmcs1972 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedbacks, they are great ideas and if gives us some direction on where to go. Thanks


----------

